# Parlando di rischio (per Ultimo & AnnaBlume)



## iosonoio (13 Dicembre 2012)

Cito le tue parole: "E lo dice chi con la moto va al massimo in autostrada, e non si scende mai sottoi 200km orari. il discorso mio era una risposta ad un post letto, dove scrivo anche che oltre quello che si pensa c'è altro, ed i significati sono diversi,dipende da come la vedi. Io per quanto motociclista patito, a 46 anni ritengosbagliato che ci siano degli sports o simili che mettono a rischio la vitadell'essere umano."

Vorrei approfondire questo concetto, visto che si parla di moto e il discorso si può estendere ad altri sport pericolosi. Spesso si pensa che un pilota è solo un pazzo che cerca di morire ogni gara, ma ti garantisco che non è così. Non cerchi di farti male, sai che potrebbe succedere, ma non a te perché sei più bravo, perché sai quello che fai, perché non andrai mai oltre il limite delle tue possibilità. Ma poi l’incidente avviene, in moto in macchina o in montagna…
Quando ho iniziato a correre la pensavo così, ora non corro più e penso che comunque si deve morire, sarebbe bello andarsene mentre stai facendo quello che più ti piace piuttosto che in letto diospedale con il pianto di chi ti sta vicino nelle orecchie. Ho visto gente che ha rischiato la vita in sport pericolosi morire schiacciato da un camion della spazzatura con l’autista ubriaco o divorati da un tumore, non a me non piacerebbe andarmene così, meglio su una barca a vela nel bel mezzo di una tempesta, cercando disperatamente di farcela perché alla vita sono attaccato.
Un libro che può far capire la mentalità del pilota è matti dalle gare di Luca Delli Carri.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Cito le tue parole: "E lo dice chi con la moto va al massimo in autostrada, e non si scende mai sottoi 200km orari. il discorso mio era una risposta ad un post letto, dove scrivo anche che oltre quello che si pensa c'è altro, ed i significati sono diversi,dipende da come la vedi. Io per quanto motociclista patito, a 46 anni ritengosbagliato che ci siano degli sports o simili che mettono a rischio la vitadell'essere umano."
> 
> Vorrei approfondire questo concetto, visto che si parla di moto e il discorso si può estendere ad altri sport pericolosi. Spesso si pensa che un pilota è solo un pazzo che cerca di morire ogni gara, ma ti garantisco che non è così. Non cerchi di farti male, sai che potrebbe succedere, ma non a te perché sei più bravo, perché sai quello che fai, perché non andrai mai oltre il limite delle tue possibilità. Ma poi l’incidente avviene, in moto in macchina o in montagna…
> Quando ho iniziato a correre la pensavo così, ora non corro più e penso che comunque si deve morire, sarebbe bello andarsene mentre stai facendo quello che più ti piace piuttosto che in letto diospedale con il pianto di chi ti sta vicino nelle orecchie. Ho visto gente che ha rischiato la vita in sport pericolosi morire schiacciato da un camion della spazzatura con l’autista ubriaco o divorati da un tumore, non a me non piacerebbe andarmene così, meglio su una barca a vela nel bel mezzo di una tempesta, cercando disperatamente di farcela perché alla vita sono attaccato.
> Un libro che può far capire la mentalità del pilota è matti dalle gare di Luca Delli Carri.


Ho avuto fin da quando ero ragazzino la passione delle due ruote nel sangue, qualsiasi moto io abbia avuto diventava mia, totalmente mia, ogni vite ogni rondella smontata e rimontata da me, qualsiasi cosa curata in maniera maniacale dal sottoscritto, e parlo soprattutto di meccanica ed elaborazioni, per poi arrivare alle competizioni fuorilegge. Andavo dalle moto "stradali" alle moto da "cross." Crescendo ho partecipato anche a dei campionati che si svolgevano in varie regioni italiane, ho conseguito io come pilota ed un amico mio come meccanico un primo secondo e terzo posto su cinque gare effettuate, ed una squalifica per elaborazione non consentita dalle regole imposte. Tutto questo per arrivare ai 23 anni circa, dopo mi sono dato una calmata, resomi conto della follia che avevo e calmato dalla mia fidanzata e dalla famiglia vendetti tutto e la vita continuò tranquilla per circa sette otto anni. Un giorno tramite un giornale di annunci leggo, vendesi cbr 600 f, telefono, ci incontriamo e mi fa provare la moto, salgo sopra e senza casco innesco la prima marcia e mi avvio, la sensazione del vento tra i capelli, il rumore della moto, la solitudine e la potenza sotto di me cominciarono ad entrarmi nel sangue facendomi pulsare il cuore più veloce di quei pistoni impazziti che ruggivano, mi ritrovai sulla strada statale dove potei dare gas e dare sfogo non alla moto ma alla sete di libertà e vento in quel viso che da tempo aveva scordato cosa significasse essere baciati da simili emozioni. Comprai la moto e come nel passato divenne mie nel suo profondo, mani sporche, viso inguardabile dal sudore e la moto sventrata nel suo essere per ritornare viva nella maniera che io volevo. Comincio a conoscere la moto a sentirla in ogni sua vibrazione, la frenata, l'accelerazione, i movimenti laterali che cominciavano a diventare miei, e dopo tutto questo nuovamente la pista! puro divertimento in "sicurezza" totale appagamento. Comincio a cambiare moto, sempre più veloci sempre più potenti per arrivare ad una fireblade 954, la moto con la ciclistica migliore al mondo. E' mia, è incontrollabile e non riesco a domarla ne sulla strada ne sulla pista, questo mi eccita mi fa ringiovanire di almeno venti anni, e quello che faccio diventa pericoloso troppo pericoloso, la strada e la pista diventano uno sfogo insano di cui non mi rendo conto. Un giorno incontro chi da giovane mi inizio alla conoscenza della meccanica, ( questo era un uomo di circa dieci anni più grande di me, con officina meccanica) mi saluta e dice, ah! anche tu con una bella moto!! che ne dici se domenica mattino ti unisci a noi e ci facciamo un giro per le strade dell'entroterra, così mangiamo qualcosa di sano e ci divertiamo un po, dico ok, bello mi piace. Arriva la domenica, entriamo in autostrada e si comincia a viaggiare, ho la moto più potente, nessuna la può eguagliare sono tutte moto naked o stradali, solo la mia è una sportiva pura. In autostrada noto la serietà di quei ragazzi giovani, il più grande avrà avuto circa 27 anni, tutti tranquilli tutti seri, mi dico bene menomale! finisce l'autostrada e cominciano le stradine di montagna, non ho nemmeno il tempo di pensare che, appena finisce l'autostrada e cominciano le stradine tutte curve, la serietà svanisce e la pazzia entra dentro quei giovani ragazzi, io l'ultimo dietro loro pensando sono dei pazzi, sono dei folli!! perchè in quelle strade la ghiaia  o una macchina che scende possono essere fatali ,( pensavo di essere pazzo io, solo che ormai ero vecchio, e nella mia pazzia la sicurezza era comunque quella che la faceva da padrone) dopo circa un'ora di stargli dietro ci fermiamo, prendiamo un caffè e l'amico di vecchia data dice questa frase, caro Claudio hai una bella moto ma come hai visto non riesci a stare dietro alle naked e stradali, ( non mi aspettavo quella frase) rimango un'attimo di ghiaccio e rispondo, guarda che mi sono mantenuto dietro voi perchè è pericoloso guidare così in queste strade, d'altronde mi è bastato accelerare la dove potevo farlo e prendere le curve in sicurezza, per starci semplicemente dietro, l'amico mi guarda sorride e continua le sue frecciatine. Sento il rossore cominciare a salirmi nel viso, e qualcosa purtroppo si era accesa dentro. ( Ormai il cervello non ragionava più, la consapevolezza di essere stato dietro tutti senza forzare la moto mi esplose in tutta la sua violenza) partì per ultimo ed ad uno ad uno sorpassati in qualsiasi posto mi trovavo a disposizione, curve rettilinei ovunque! in un tornante ebbi un brivido che nonostante mi paralizzò per la paura di vedere l'altro che stavo sorpassando schiantarsi nel muso di una macchina che scendeva, non riuscì a fermarmi ne a calmarmi. Questa esperienza massacrante, perchè ritornai a casa non distrutto ma letteralmente fatto a pezzi sia fisicamente che moralmente mi fecero capire quanto possa essere fuori di testa un ragazzo giovane preso dalla passione. 
A parte che mi fece anche capire che non sono più giovane io:mrgreen:. 

Un ragazzo giovane ha il fuoco dentro, ha la follia pura, chi ha queste passioni, le ha dentro, e se è giovane, pur consapevole della pericolosità di quello che si fa, non gliene può importare una beata mazza! un giovane come nelle corse come in una partita di calcetto, deve vincere! deve primeggiare deve dare il massimo di se stesso, e non c'è caduta, ne frattura ne nulla che riuscirà a calmarlo dalla voglia che ha dentro. E' passione pura, oltre quella non esiste nulla. 
Come non esiste per le persone mature accettare dei rischi così grandi, come non esiste per me dar voce ad un campione mettendo in risalto il paese la gente ed i giornalisti che ne parlano e che lo esaltano la dove quel ragazzo metteva a rischio la propria vita portando il messaggio che la sua morte deve essere ricordata come esempio di una vita vissuta nella maniera giusta. Dategli un lavoro sicuro a questi ragazzi, non una pista dove la caduta o la morte sono sempre dietro l'angolo. E date la giusta interpretazione a questi giovani, ditelo che la follia sta dentro di loro, che non ci sta solo la passione dentro, ma quella follia che mette a rischio la vita, come in strada come in pista. E tutti quei giornalisti che commentano dicendo stronzate, che si facciano un giro a 300 km orari prima, e dopo magari commentano con cognizione di causa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

vi basta questa o devo mettere anche le altre? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Cito le tue parole: "E lo dice chi con la moto va al massimo in autostrada, e non si scende mai sottoi 200km orari. il discorso mio era una risposta ad un post letto, dove scrivo anche che oltre quello che si pensa c'è altro, ed i significati sono diversi,dipende da come la vedi. Io per quanto motociclista patito, a 46 anni ritengosbagliato che ci siano degli sports o simili che mettono a rischio la vitadell'essere umano."
> 
> Vorrei approfondire questo concetto, visto che si parla di moto e il discorso si può estendere ad altri sport pericolosi. Spesso si pensa che un pilota è solo un pazzo che cerca di morire ogni gara, ma ti garantisco che non è così. Non cerchi di farti male, sai che potrebbe succedere, ma non a te perché sei più bravo, perché sai quello che fai, perché non andrai mai oltre il limite delle tue possibilità. Ma poi l’incidente avviene, in moto in macchina o in montagna…
> Quando ho iniziato a correre la pensavo così, ora non corro più e penso che comunque si deve morire, sarebbe bello andarsene mentre stai facendo quello che più ti piace piuttosto che in letto diospedale con il pianto di chi ti sta vicino nelle orecchie. Ho visto gente che ha rischiato la vita in sport pericolosi morire schiacciato da un camion della spazzatura con l’autista ubriaco o divorati da un tumore, non a me non piacerebbe andarmene così, meglio su una barca a vela nel bel mezzo di una tempesta, cercando disperatamente di farcela perché alla vita sono attaccato.
> Un libro che può far capire la mentalità del pilota è matti dalle gare di Luca Delli Carri.



hm, e io che c'entro? Io disapprovo fortemente il correre, sia in moto che in macchina. Moto turismo, come mezzo di locomozione, sì, lo adoro (ma mi devono portare, eh), moto come corsa no. Con il sangue che stanno spargendo per il petrolio, lo trovo una delle cose più incivili al mondo, al limite del criminale. Ci fanno le guerre (allucinanti) e c'è gente che lo spreca per divertimento. :unhappy:

Io vado in Kayak su torrenti e facevo alpinismo (anche su ghiaccio) a discreti livelli; se riesco, scio d'inverno come un'assatanata. Tutto a propulsione umana, come vedi :mrgreen:
Sono sicuramente sports pericolosi, ma anche Mille ne fa uno analogo...nel mio ti frantumi e affoghi, nel suo ti frantumi e precipiti...alla fine...
Sottoscrivo quello che hai scritto sopra, che non è che uno cerca l'incidente. Io, poi, prima mi assicuro che ci sia la sicurezza armata in parete (se il fiume è in gola) e gente che, imbragata a turno (tocca pure a me), si lancia a recuperare chi è in difficoltà, altrimenti nisba. Poi, l'incidente può capitare. Ci sono rapide nelle quali NON si nuota. O dentro il kayak o si affoga. Ma, insomma, alla fine è più pericolosa l'autostrada, se guardi le statistiche. Anche perché, per andare in autostrada basta la patente. Per andare a correre e saltare rapide di un certo livello ci vogliono anni di esperienza, la progressione è lenta e graduale e ci vuole un gruppo che ti supporta. Se una cosa non la sai credibilmente fare, in fiume con te non ci viene proprio nessuno, e da soli non si va.

Poi, il solito: si muore in cento modi. Più spesso di malattia. Preferisco l'idea di morire in montagna, magari non il prossimo fine settimana :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6109
> 
> vi basta questa o devo mettere anche le altre? :mrgreen:


Bhe carina, ma nei piccoli dettagli di assemblaggio fa ca....re:mrgreen:. Comunque è migliorata, ma è pur sempre un giocattolino. Un bel giocattolino. Che hanno è ?


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe carina, ma nei piccoli dettagli di assemblaggio fa ca....re:mrgreen:. Comunque è migliorata, ma è pur sempre un giocattolino. Un bel giocattolino. Che hanno è ?


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasto collassando


----------



## Lui (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho avuto fin da quando ero ragazzino ..................... con cognizione di causa.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasto collassando



:mrgreen: Sto cercando di capire che vuoi dirmi, ma giurò che non ci riesco. Mi spieghi per piacere ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe carina, ma nei piccoli dettagli di assemblaggio fa ca....re:mrgreen:. Comunque è migliorata, ma è pur sempre un giocattolino. Un bel giocattolino. Che hanno è ?


Era 2006. Cappottata 3 volte come me sotto per colpa di un pirla che a svoltato senza guardare.

Poi R6 2009. Venduta perchè dopo una scivolata senza danni fisici mi è venuto il terrore. Temporaneamente motoappiedato per mancanza di fondi. Sono passato da R6 a Touran a Metano. :rotfl:

Ora potessi permettermelo prenderei quella Bianca..... R6 2012 logicamente..... non ci posso fare nulla se sono innamorato di mamma Yamaha. Questa è la tuta.... con me dentro


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Sto cercando di capire che vuoi dirmi, ma giurò che non ci riesco. Mi spieghi per piacere ?


rileggi, io non posso riquotare.ho già sofferto troppo:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Cito le tue parole: "E lo dice chi con la moto va al massimo in autostrada, e non si scende mai sottoi 200km orari. il discorso mio era una risposta ad un post letto, dove scrivo anche che oltre quello che si pensa c'è altro, ed i significati sono diversi,dipende da come la vedi. Io per quanto motociclista patito, a 46 anni ritengosbagliato che ci siano degli sports o simili che mettono a rischio la vitadell'essere umano."
> 
> Vorrei approfondire questo concetto, visto che si parla di moto e il discorso si può estendere ad altri sport pericolosi. Spesso si pensa che un pilota è solo un pazzo che cerca di morire ogni gara, ma ti garantisco che non è così. Non cerchi di farti male, sai che potrebbe succedere, ma non a te perché sei più bravo, perché sai quello che fai, perché non andrai mai oltre il limite delle tue possibilità. Ma poi l’incidente avviene, in moto in macchina o in montagna…
> Quando ho iniziato a correre la pensavo così, ora non corro più e penso che comunque si deve morire, sarebbe bello andarsene mentre stai facendo quello che più ti piace piuttosto che in letto diospedale con il pianto di chi ti sta vicino nelle orecchie. Ho visto gente che ha rischiato la vita in sport pericolosi morire schiacciato da un camion della spazzatura con l’autista ubriaco o divorati da un tumore, non a me non piacerebbe andarmene così, meglio su una barca a vela nel bel mezzo di una tempesta, cercando disperatamente di farcela perché alla vita sono attaccato.
> Un libro che può far capire la mentalità del pilota è matti dalle gare di Luca Delli Carri.


Vorrei solo fare una precisazione: non tutti hanno il culo di morire subito, in un grave incidente. E neppure di essere gli unici coinvolti. Poi non dico più nulla perchè mi sale la pressione, a parte un suggerimento: se volete stimolare la produzione di adrenalina... andate in garage, mettete una parta anatomica a caso su un'incudine o un piano di lavoro, bendatevi e cominciate a colpire con un pesante martello, cercando di mancarvi. Perchè quando ti arriva addosso una moto a più di 200 km orari... non hai neanche capito cosa è successo e se dopo sei vivo e scendi dalla macchina, cerchi un camion. Poi vedi la moto e ti tocca pure andare a vedere dove e come è finito il pirla che ci stava sopra. E ti rimane proprio un bel ricordo.
Ci sono le piste.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei solo fare una precisazione: non tutti hanno il culo di morire subito, in un grave incidente. E neppure di essere gli unici coinvolti. Poi non dico più nulla perchè mi sale la pressione, a parte un suggerimento: se volete stimolare la produzione di adrenalina... andate in garage, mettete una parta anatomica a caso su un'incudine o un piano di lavoro, bendatevi e cominciate a colpire con un pesante martello, cercando di mancarvi. Perchè quando ti arriva addosso una moto a più di 200 km orari... non hai neanche capito cosa è successo e se dopo sei vivo e scendi dalla macchina, cerchi un camion. Poi vedi la moto e ti tocca pure andare a vedere dove e come è finito il pirla che ci stava sopra. E ti rimane proprio un bel ricordo.
> Ci sono le piste.


Quoto tutto dalla A alla Z.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2012)

parlando di rischio
pare che una delle prime cause di morte delle donne entro una certa età , sia l'omicidio perpetrato da chi diceva di amarle:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Era 2006. Cappottata 3 volte come me sotto per colpa di un pirla che a svoltato senza guardare.
> 
> Poi R6 2009. Venduta perchè dopo una scivolata senza danni fisici mi è venuto il terrore. Temporaneamente motoappiedato per mancanza di fondi. Sono passato da R6 a Touran a Metano. :rotfl:
> 
> ...



Negli ultimi anni le altre case giapponesi, Yamaha, Suzuki e Kawasaki sono migliorate molto nei dettagli, ed anche nelle prestazioni, ma non riescono a eguagliare l'Honda, l'honda riesce a essere precise nei particolari, unisce le varie parti con assoluta perfezione, e le viti le rondelle sono sempre montate con quel giusto tocco che deve esserci, al contrario delle sorelle giapponesi che non curano questi particolari, maniacali ? :mrgreen:

Bella la tuta!! sembra che tu stia seduto in bagno!" quindi perfetta scelta di misura. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

conosco un bel ragazzone che è stato in coma un po' di mesi per un incidente di moto.
si è risvegliato ed è stato fortunato ma per potersi solo alzare e camminare  (zoppicando per sempre) ci avrà messo un paio di anni di fisioterapia che ancora non ha smesso.parla in uno strano modo immagino per delle lesioni da qualche parte nel cervello.però sorride sempre e riesce a lavorare.

niente,me lo avete ricordato


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei solo fare una precisazione: non tutti hanno il culo di morire subito, in un grave incidente. E neppure di essere gli unici coinvolti. Poi non dico più nulla perchè mi sale la pressione, a parte un suggerimento: se volete stimolare la produzione di adrenalina... andate in garage, mettete una parta anatomica a caso su un'incudine o un piano di lavoro, bendatevi e cominciate a colpire con un pesante martello, cercando di mancarvi. Perchè quando ti arriva addosso una moto a più di 200 km orari... non hai neanche capito cosa è successo e se dopo sei vivo e scendi dalla macchina, cerchi un camion. Poi vedi la moto e ti tocca pure andare a vedere dove e come è finito il pirla che ci stava sopra. E ti rimane proprio un bel ricordo.
> Ci sono le piste.


D'accordissimo. Ci sono, per altro, giornate che in Valnerina non riesci proprio a mettere il naso fuori di casa senza rischiare follemente. Mandrie, bande di "pieghisti", pericolosissimi, che attaccano i tornanti a velocità folli. Sono posti con attraversamenti a raso e la popolazione è spesso anziana. Io li metterei in galera preventivamente ad ogni giornata di sole.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conosco un bel ragazzone che è stato in coma un po' di mesi per un incidente di moto.
> si è risvegliato ed è stato fortunato ma per potersi solo alzare e camminare  (zoppicando per sempre) ci avrà messo un paio di anni di fisioterapia che ancora non ha smesso.parla in uno strano modo immagino per delle lesioni da qualche parte nel cervello.però sorride sempre e riesce a lavorare.
> 
> niente,me lo avete ricordato



A me basterebbe alzarmi dalla sedia, guardare fuori ed aspettare un po, sono sicuro che vedrei passare un tizio senza una gamba. E qua mi fermo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Ci sono, per altro, giornate che in Valnerina non riesci proprio a mettere il naso fuori di casa senza rischiare follemente. Mandrie, bande di "pieghisti", pericolosissimi, che attaccano i tornanti a velocità folli. Sono posti con attraversamenti a raso e la popolazione è spesso anziana. Io li metterei in galera preventivamente ad ogni giornata di sole.



Ci sono alcuni passi di montagna suggeriti anche da autorevoli riviste, certo dicono di andarci per il paesaggio! mica per correre, che siamo scemi!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono alcuni passi di montagna suggeriti anche da autorevoli riviste, certo dicono di andarci per il paesaggio! mica per correre, che siamo scemi!



Vieni, vieni in Umbria da Aprile, Maggio. Poi glielo dici tu a 'sti deficienti che devono andare a 50. Fammi vedere come fai.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei solo fare una precisazione: non tutti hanno il culo di morire subito, in un grave incidente. E neppure di essere gli unici coinvolti. Poi non dico più nulla perchè mi sale la pressione, a parte un suggerimento: se volete stimolare la produzione di adrenalina... andate in garage, mettete una parta anatomica a caso su un'incudine o un piano di lavoro, bendatevi e cominciate a colpire con un pesante martello, cercando di mancarvi. Perchè quando ti arriva addosso una moto a più di 200 km orari... non hai neanche capito cosa è successo e se dopo sei vivo e scendi dalla macchina, cerchi un camion. Poi vedi la moto e ti tocca pure andare a vedere dove e come è finito il pirla che ci stava sopra. E ti rimane proprio un bel ricordo.
> Ci sono le piste.



Quoto e approvo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Negli ultimi anni le altre case giapponesi, Yamaha, Suzuki e Kawasaki sono migliorate molto nei dettagli, ed anche nelle prestazioni, ma non riescono a eguagliare l'Honda, l'honda riesce a essere precise nei particolari, unisce le varie parti con assoluta perfezione, e le viti le rondelle sono sempre montate con quel giusto tocco che deve esserci, al contrario delle sorelle giapponesi che non curano questi particolari, maniacali ? :mrgreen:
> 
> Bella la tuta!! sembra che tu stia seduto in bagno!" quindi perfetta scelta di misura. :mrgreen:


ma veramente sarei in piedi  nella foto. 



Minerva ha detto:


> conosco un bel ragazzone che è stato in coma un po' di mesi per un incidente di moto.
> si è risvegliato ed è stato fortunato ma per potersi solo alzare e camminare (zoppicando per sempre) ci avrà messo un paio di anni di fisioterapia che ancora non ha smesso.parla in uno strano modo immagino per delle lesioni da qualche parte nel cervello.però sorride sempre e riesce a lavorare.
> 
> niente,me lo avete ricordato


Sapeste quanti amici ora non sono più in vita per colpa di automobilisti facironosi. 

La moto non è pericolosa in se stessa. Sta molto nella testa di chi guida e di chi gli circola intorno. Io che faccio parte di un gruppo per la sicurezza in moto posso garantirvi che con un pochino più di civiltà ( di tutti ) sarebbe molto meno pericoloso.

E' un discorso molto lungo e difficile da spiegare in termini semplici ma ti faccio un esempio che secondo me fa specie :

In alcuni stati degli USA hanno, qualche anno fa, messo l'obbligatorietà del casco. Dopo qualche anno di obbligatorietà si sono accorti che il numero di morti, statisticamente sul lungo periodo, non era diminuito nemmeno un po'. Anzi. Però era aumentato in modo esponenziale il numero di infortuni gravi e non. Hanno tolto l'obbligatorietà dei caschi e le statistiche sono tornate come in precedenza. Stesso numero di morti ma pochissimi infortuni.
Questo per il semplice motivo che senza casco, tendenzialmente, uno guida più tranquillo. Ci si sente meno sicuri. Si fa meno il brillante e si prende meno rischi. Il vento tra i capelli è fantastico ma un sassolino che sbatte sul casco a 50km/h è un proiettile e senza casco farebbe veramente male: quindi si va più piano.
Poi uno che sbatte contro una auto a 90km/h può avere adosso anche uno scafandro ma ci lascia lo stesso le penne.

Io stesso, che ho sempre guidato con intelligenza, ma non sempre completamente in sicurezza, in tuta andavo molto più forte che in jeans. Quel senso di sicurezza che ti fa girare un po' di più il polso.

Val Trebbia Docet.




AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Vieni, vieni in Umbria da Aprile, Maggio. Poi glielo dici tu a 'sti deficienti che devono andare a 50. Fammi vedere come fai.


Premesso che sono d'accordo. Gli automobilisti vanno a 50? Invece di categorizzare tra motociclisti ed automobilisti sarebbe il caso di distinguere tra deficienti e non. 
Non voglio difendere la mia categoria ( motociclisti ) indiscriminatamente, anche perchè io sono uno che ha sempre cazziato quelli spericolati durante i motogiri, ma spesso ho natato che si fa di un erba un fascio.

Piccolo aneddoto:

Appena comprata la prima SS decido di venire in ufficio in moto. Durante la pausa pranzo il mio capo scende a vederla ed ammirando la mia bimba mi dice: "Troppo pericolosa! Io su una cosa del genere mi andrei ad ammazzare!"
io : "Capo. in effetti per guidare una 'Cosa' del genere ci vuole un cervello!"

l'ho pagata per anni... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Vieni, vieni in Umbria da Aprile, Maggio. Poi glielo dici tu a 'sti deficienti che devono andare a 50. Fammi vedere come fai.



Infatti citavo le riviste non a caso, sia loro che la polizia, carabinieri etc sanno benissimo quello che succede, perchè non intervengono? Io sono contrario a questi "divertimenti" tra i vari tornanti di montagna, sono pericolosissimi, non soltanto per i motociclisti, ma anche per quelle famiglie che veramente cercano un posto da ammirare e magari un agriturismo dove si mangia bene e si spende poco.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> parlando di rischio
> pare che una delle prime cause di morte delle donne entro una certa età , sia l'omicidio perpetrato da chi diceva di amarle:unhappy:



Si è anche quest'anno siamo sulla 50ina...
non so se hai seguito l'ultima ...dove un amico difende l'assassino ...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si è anche quest'anno siamo sulla 50ina...
> non so se hai seguito l'ultima ...dove un amico difende l'assassino ...


non sono 100?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma veramente sarei in piedi  nella foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parlando di persone mature, sia tu che io sappiamo benissimo che gli incidenti spesso accadono in città, e la colpa è sempre degli automobilisti, sempre. Inutile scrivere che, alzano la freccia mentre svoltano e non prima, escono da un parcheggio senza guardare bene ed infilandosi senza nemmeno vederti, etc etc.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La moto non è pericolosa in se stessa.


Assolutamente, diventa pericolosa dal momento che sopra ci sale un pirla. A me andare in moto piace molto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlando di persone mature, sia tu che io sappiamo benissimo che gli incidenti spesso accadono in città, e la colpa è sempre degli automobilisti, sempre. Inutile scrivere che, alzano la freccia mentre svoltano e non prima, escono da un parcheggio senza guardare bene ed infilandosi senza nemmeno vederti, etc etc.


Ma non è vero... gli slalom in tangenziale, i sorpassi a destra, le sgasate in rettilineo... i pirla girano in macchina, in moto, in bicicletta e a piedi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti citavo le riviste non a caso, sia loro che la polizia, carabinieri etc sanno benissimo quello che succede, perchè non intervengono? Io sono contrario a questi "divertimenti" tra i vari tornanti di montagna, sono pericolosissimi, non soltanto per i motociclisti, ma anche per quelle famiglie che veramente cercano un posto da ammirare e magari un agriturismo dove si mangia bene e si spende poco.


Sarà ma le statistiche danno la maggior parte dei morti su strade urbane.  E per assurdo a velocità basse.
Vi faccio notare come la tuta omologata Cat 1 della Dainese è omologata per motocicli a pedale e velocità inferiori a 50km/h. Ci credereste??? una tuta intera in pelle con protezioni omologate e quelle cagate inutili degli inserti in titanio...

E' in città che si muore in moto. Sulle montagne è molto più raro ( capita non dico di no ) ma è decisamente più raro. Ma dato che fa più notizia se ne parla di più.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlando di persone mature, sia tu che io sappiamo benissimo che gli incidenti spesso accadono in città, e la colpa è sempre degli automobilisti, sempre. Inutile scrivere che, alzano la freccia mentre svoltano e non prima, escono da un parcheggio senza guardare bene ed infilandosi senza nemmeno vederti, etc etc.


ecco appunto 




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è vero... gli slalom in tangenziale, i sorpassi a destra, le sgasate in rettilineo... i pirla girano in macchina, in moto, in bicicletta e a piedi.


Quotone. E' il soltio discorso che faccio sempre quanto parlo di guida in sicurezza. Arrivare 1 minuto prima non è un valore aggiunto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Premesso che sono d'accordo. Gli automobilisti vanno a 50? Invece di categorizzare tra motociclisti ed automobilisti sarebbe il caso di distinguere tra deficienti e non.
> Non voglio difendere la mia categoria ( motociclisti ) indiscriminatamente, anche perchè io sono uno che ha sempre cazziato quelli spericolati durante i motogiri, ma spesso ho natato che si fa di un erba un fascio.


Beh, gli automobilisti residenti se non vanno a 50 vanno a 60. E soprattutto, non giocano a chi si sorpassa di più. Sarà che non c'è abbastanza spazio per farlo, sarà per quello. Comunque, a parte gli sciami di invasati che puntualmente infestano ogni santo tornante nelle domeniche di sole (che grazie al cosmo io spendo in genere in acqua con molta meno calca), come dicevo prima, sono contraria al correre in sé. All'utilizzo indiscriminato di un bene che si paga col sangue (altrui). Amen :singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono 100?


l'altro giorno parlavano di 55 ... poi ovviamente dipende da chi dà le notizie ...
Allora mettiamo la così ... non faccio numeri ma sono troppe...


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> l'altro giorno parlavano di 55 ... poi ovviamente dipende da chi dà le notizie ...
> Allora mettiamo la così ... non faccio numeri ma sono troppe...


hai ragione , fossero "solo" due


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> l'altro giorno parlavano di 55 ... poi ovviamente dipende da chi dà le notizie ...
> Allora mettiamo la così ... non faccio numeri ma sono troppe...


sì


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è vero... gli slalom in tangenziale, i sorpassi a destra, le sgasate in rettilineo... i pirla girano in macchina, in moto, in bicicletta e a piedi.


Sbri hai ragione, è chiaro che se uno è pirla è pirla con la moto o l'auto. Ma un motociclista nel tempo impara, un'automobilista no. Osserva da ora se riesci ad accorgerti l'età del motociclista come questo si comporta, se è un uomo maturo diventa osservante di tutte quelle regole che ti salvano la vita, mentre l'automobilista rimane sempre per come era prima. Occhiverdi credo capisca cosa voglio dire, ma credo di essermi spiegato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri hai ragione, è chiaro che se uno è pirla è pirla con la moto o l'auto. Ma un motociclista nel tempo impara, un'automobilista no. Osserva da ora se riesci ad accorgerti l'età del motociclista come questo si comporta, se è un uomo maturo diventa osservante di tutte quelle regole che ti salvano la vita, mentre l'automobilista rimane sempre per come era prima. Occhiverdi credo capisca cosa voglio dire, ma credo di essermi spiegato.


No. Il pirla non ha età. Anzi: i ragazzini con i 50 o i 125 sono quelli che osservano il codice... magari fanno la cazzata perchè sono distratti o si impanicano. Io parlo di gente che guida moto grosse. Se uno è cretino, resta cretino anche a 50 anni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri hai ragione, è chiaro che se uno è pirla è pirla con la moto o l'auto. Ma un motociclista nel tempo impara, un'automobilista no. Osserva da ora se riesci ad accorgerti l'età del motociclista come questo si comporta, se è un uomo maturo diventa osservante di tutte quelle regole che ti salvano la vita, mentre l'automobilista rimane sempre per come era prima. Occhiverdi credo capisca cosa voglio dire, ma credo di essermi spiegato.


Capisco benissimo. E' difficile trovare un 40enne in moto che "esagera" mentre è facilissimo trovarne in auto.

Poi sfido chiunque si senta figo su una 4 ruote a salire in moto e fare una curva con il ginocchio a terrà.... :rotfl::rotfl: ... ancora ricordo la mia prima curva con il PULLMAN che mi suonava perchè andavo troppo piano. Ed io che mi sentivo " sdraiato" a terra..... 

Quella stessa curva l'ho presa in periodo estivo con massima visibilità, senza auto ne davanti ne dietro ne in corsia opposta ( è una curva in campagna con visibilità della strada a più di 1 km ), e prima che ci fossero i guard-rail a 180km/h.

Fosse andato storto qualcosa mi sarei fatto un bagno nelle risaie. 









Vabbè non sono mica un santo... :mrgreen:




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Il pirla non ha età. Anzi: i ragazzini con i 50 o i 125 sono quelli che osservano il codice... magari fanno la cazzata perchè sono distratti o si impanicano. Io parlo di gente che guida moto grosse. Se uno è cretino, resta cretino anche a 50 anni.


Non sono d'accordo. Ho fatto motogiri per anni e di ragazzini idioti ne ho visti veramente tanti mentre di 50 enni idioti non me ne viene in mente nessuno. Ma proprio nessuno. Nessuno sta dicendo che vanno piano. Ma la guida in sicurezza è qualcosa di diverso dall'andare piano. Si può tranquillamente guidare in sicurezza sui passi di montagna divertendosi e senza prendere rischi pur superando il limite del codice della strada ( di poco eh! ). A 70/80km si fanno tante belle curve in conduzione ( termine sciistico! ) lasciando scorrere la moto e facendo delle belle pieghe. Non uscendo mai dalla propria corsia ed affrontando ogni curva in ritardo, rispetto il punto automobilistico, in modo da avere sempre la massima visuale il divertimento è assicurato. Non si gratta la saponetta... ma sticazzi.
Chi ha fatto un corso di guida sicura sa di cosa sto parlando.

Poi se uno vuole proprio dar di matto la pista è il posto corretto. E io ci sono stato .....


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> [...]
> Sono sicuramente sports pericolosi, ma anche Mille ne fa uno analogo...nel mio ti frantumi e affoghi, nel suo ti frantumi e precipiti...alla fine...
> [...]


Ma buongiorno anche a te! 

Comunque, d'accordo sul tutto. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Il pirla non ha età. Anzi: i ragazzini con i 50 o i 125 sono quelli che osservano il codice... magari fanno la cazzata perchè sono distratti o si impanicano. Io parlo di gente che guida moto grosse. Se uno è cretino, resta cretino anche a 50 anni.


Mannò, quello che dice Ultimo è in parte vero. Perchè poi il motociclista è sempre umano ed alla pellaccia ci tiene. Questo fatti salvi i casi di palesi dementi.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Il pirla non ha età. Anzi: i ragazzini con i 50 o i 125 sono quelli che osservano il codice... magari fanno la cazzata perchè sono distratti o si impanicano. Io parlo di gente che guida moto grosse. Se uno è cretino, resta cretino anche a 50 anni.



Leggi Occhiverdi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, quello che dice Ultimo è in parte vero. Perchè poi il motociclista è sempre umano ed alla pellaccia ci tiene. Questo fatti salvi i casi di *palesi dementi*.


e a te risulta che ce ne siano pochi in giro? Tieni presente: io vivo in una zona che... è la patria del motociclismo italiano. Da noi la moto è la regola, l'hanno avuta TUTTI.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e a te risulta che ce ne siano pochi in giro? Tieni presente: io vivo in una zona che... è la patria del motociclismo italiano. Da noi la moto è la regola, l'hanno avuta TUTTI.



Ma certo che ci sono e non sono neanche pochi. Non dico quello. Però in media è vero che il motociclista impara più dai propri errori che un automobilista tipo. 
Dove stai, a Borgo Panigale? Me la mandi una maglietta della Ducati?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi Occhiverdi.


Ho risposto sopra. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Parlando di rischi o voi anime prave...una al giorno ne capita...*

Sesso in privato, video sul web
LA STORIA. Una vicentina di 46 anni ha denunciato per tentata estorsione l'ex amante milanese di 37 che ha lasciato. Lui avrebbe postato su un sito pornografico un loro filmino segreto in cui lei è riconoscibile. «Se non torni ti metto in internet»
13/12/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Il video privato è stato pubblicato in un sito apposito per amanti dell’“hard amatoriale”. ARCHIVIO

Vicenza. Lei non ha ceduto al ricatto e lui l'ha fatto. Ha postato su internet un video privato: poco meno di un minuto e mezzo in cui loro due fanno sesso davanti ad una telecamera, belli e riconoscibili. E lei, costretta a raccontare al marito quella scappatella documentalmente privata, ora l'ha denunciato per tentata estorsione.
È successo ancora una volta. Non è la prima, infatti, che immagini che dovrebbero restare segrete diventano di dominio pubblico grazie all'effetto moltiplicatore della rete, provocando non pochi disagi a coloro che vorrebbero mantenere il riserbo su quello che fanno sotto le lenzuola. Ma è vero che chi accetta di farsi riprendere da una telecamera nella propria intimità sa che il rischio comunque è presente.
Involontaria protagonista del “corto” a luci rosse è Lorenza (il nome è ovviamente di fantasia), vicentina di 46 anni, sposata senza figli. La donna, che lavora come impiegata, aveva conosciuto nell'estate del 2011 un rappresentante milanese di 37 anni. I due, attratti l'uno dall'altra, si erano frequentati per qualche tempo all'insaputa del marito di Lorenza, ed erano finiti a letto. La relazione sarebbe durata non più di qualche mese; in uno di quegli incontri bollenti si erano accordati e si erano filmati con una telecamera, salvando due copie del video, una per ciascuno. Quindi l'impiegata, temendo che il marito la scoprisse e sentendo che la storia era finita, aveva deciso di troncare. Il milanese, che si chiama Edoardo, non voleva perderla e - visto che le sue argomentazioni non facevano breccia - l'avrebbe minacciata: «O continuiamo a vederci per fare sesso oppure mando una copia del video a tuo marito». Lorenza aveva replicato: «Mandaglielo pure, tanto comunque gli racconto tutto».


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma buongiorno anche a te!
> 
> Comunque, d'accordo sul tutto. :up:



:amici:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sesso in privato, video sul web
> LA STORIA. Una vicentina di 46 anni ha denunciato per tentata estorsione l'ex amante milanese di 37 che ha lasciato. Lui avrebbe postato su un sito pornografico un loro filmino segreto in cui lei è riconoscibile. «Se non torni ti metto in internet»
> 13/12/2012
> 
> ...


L'ultima che sapevo era di una, mi pare, consigliera del PD che è stata riconosciuta in un video porno amatoriale con tanto di mascherina e fatta fuori dal partito,


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ultima che sapevo era di una, mi pare, consigliera del PD che è stata riconosciuta in un video porno amatoriale con tanto di mascherina e fatta fuori dal partito,


Joey e che faccio se pubblicano i miei di filmati?
Da un lato mi dispiace, dall'altro esulto...
Finalmente pornodivo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sesso in privato, video sul web
> LA STORIA. Una vicentina di 46 anni ha denunciato per tentata estorsione l'ex amante milanese di 37 che ha lasciato. Lui avrebbe postato su un sito pornografico un loro filmino segreto in cui lei è riconoscibile. «Se non torni ti metto in internet»
> 13/12/2012
> 
> ...


ti sentivi escluso dal discorso moto? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti sentivi escluso dal discorso moto? :rotfl:


No non sapevo dove postare sta roba...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Nel discorso moto ho già dato nella mia adolescenza...
Con il mio vespino elaborato a 130cc...na mina guarda...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sono e non sono neanche pochi. Non dico quello. Però *in media è vero che il motociclista impara più dai propri errori *che un automobilista tipo.
> Dove stai, a Borgo Panigale? Me la mandi una maglietta della Ducati?


In media sì... anche perchè per cose che in macchina ti costerebbero due soldi, in moto ti prendi certi scaghi(ops).
No, non sto a Borgo... ma da Bologna in giù, tutta la romagna... non va in moto, CORRE in moto. C'è la 'cultura' della moto che parte dalle mini moto per i bambini, poi ce n'è per tutti, strada e fuori strada, uomini e donne. E ci sono zone in città dove si fanno le gare di notte... e non ti sto parlando di ragazzini. Poi se vuoi parliamo di macchine... non ci mancano neppure quelle...


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Zia Sbri..rispondi tu anche per me...che mi è già salita la pressione...:unhappy:
ci risiamo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey e che faccio se pubblicano i miei di filmati?
> Da un lato mi dispiace, dall'altro esulto...
> Finalmente pornodivo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh si, come no. Occhio alle figuracce, più che altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In media sì... anche perchè per cose che in macchina ti costerebbero due soldi, in moto ti prendi certi scaghi(ops).
> No, non sto a Borgo... ma da Bologna in giù, tutta la romagna... non va in moto, CORRE in moto. C'è la 'cultura' della moto che parte dalle mini moto per i bambini, poi ce n'è per tutti, strada e fuori strada, uomini e donne. E ci sono zone in città dove si fanno le gare di notte... e non ti sto parlando di ragazzini. Poi se vuoi parliamo di macchine... non ci mancano neppure quelle...


Vabbè ma me la mandi una t-shirt?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Zia Sbri..rispondi tu anche per me...che mi è già salita la pressione...:unhappy:
> ci risiamo



Ma infatti! E hanno osato mettere il mio bellissimo sport (o quello di Mille per estensione) a fianco de 'sta roba...:unhappy:
Sacrilegio!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Zia Sbri..rispondi tu anche per me...che mi è già salita la pressione...:unhappy:
> ci risiamo



Chi t'ha fatto incazzare?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma me la mandi una t-shirt?


la mando ad Admin che te la inoltra, ok? Mi sembra più corretto. Magari Admin di suo ci mette il berrettino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma infatti! E hanno osato mettere il mio bellissimo sport (o quello di Mille per estensione) a fianco de 'sta roba...:unhappy:
> Sacrilegio!


io sono sciatore esperto e secondo me il paragone non fila completamente. Ne con lo sci ne con altri sport definiti pericolosi da chi in genere non li pratica. Filerebbe se parlassimo solo di moto in Pista dove, difatti, si corre in sicurezza. :up:

Però anche le piste da sci sono piene di imbecilli spericolati...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono sciatore esperto e secondo me il paragone non fila completamente. Ne con lo sci ne con altri sport definiti pericolosi da chi in genere non li pratica. Filerebbe se parlassimo solo di moto in Pista dove, difatti, si corre in sicurezza. :up:
> 
> Però anche le piste da sci sono piene di imbecilli spericolati...


eh, ma io faccio in genere fuori pista. Mica sono scema. Il mio rischio me lo prendo, il rischio di essere intruppata da qualcun altro no. E nemmeno quello di ammazzare qualcuno in una pista affollata.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mando ad Admin che te la inoltra, ok? *Mi sembra più corretto*. Magari Admin di suo ci mette il berrettino


Perchè? Rimaniamo anonimi entrambi, tu non metti nome ed indirizzo, o ne metti uno di fantasia, io to do una casella fermo posta (chissà se esistono ancora). Zero contatti, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Ecco*

A me piacerebbe tanto disquisire di questo argomento,ma ho la certezza che ogni mio scritto verebbe strumentalizzato se non peggio,per cui mi astengo con sommo dispiacere,e ultimo sa perchè!!!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, quello che dice Ultimo è in parte vero. Perchè poi il motociclista è sempre umano ed alla pellaccia ci tiene. Questo fatti salvi i casi di palesi dementi.



:up: Speriamo Minerva non legga. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Rimaniamo anonimi entrambi, tu non metti nome ed indirizzo, o ne metti uno di fantasia, io to do una casella fermo posta (*chissà se esistono ancora*). Zero contatti, ci mancherebbe.


sì sì... credevo anche io che non ci fossero più... invece ho mandato una raccomandata poco tempo fa. Ok allora, andata. Taglia?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì... credevo anche io che non ci fossero più... invece ho mandato una raccomandata poco tempo fa. Ok allora, andata. Taglia?:mrgreen:


Large, più per le spalle che per altro.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma io faccio in genere fuori pista. Mica sono scema. Il mio rischio me lo prendo, il rischio di essere intruppata da qualcun altro no. E nemmeno quello di ammazzare qualcuno in una pista affollata.


Perchè la tua vita vale solo per te? Spero tu capisca cosa voglio dirti, d'altronde sai bene che oltre quello che ora ti ho scritto, potremmo stare ore ed ore a parlare di pericoli vari, o sulle mote o sugli sci. E sarebbe inutile dire ah ma questo è più pericoloso, no è quello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Large, *più per le spalle che per altro*.


sì sì, certo.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì, certo.


Giuro.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

Per me ed occhiverdi una bella tuta! imbottita nei giusti posti. 

:mrgreen::mrgreen: Chi mi accomuna la passione ha capito i posti. :mrgreen::mrgreen: 

Lo scrivo altrimenti fanno i maliziosi, parlo del culo! non di altro. ( sperando che non facciano battutacce ora):mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Per me ed occhiverdi una bella tuta! imbottita nei giusti posti.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Chi mi accomuna la passione ha capito i posti. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Lo scrivo altrimenti fanno i maliziosi, parlo del culo! non di altro. ( sperando che non facciano battutacce ora):mrgreen:


Si ,avevamo capito che ti metti l'ovatta nei pantaloni per accrescere le misure del tuo pacco,ed è chiaro che hai il sedere un pò deturpato!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per me ed occhiverdi una bella tuta! imbottita nei giusti posti.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Chi mi accomuna la passione ha capito i posti. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Lo scrivo altrimenti fanno i maliziosi, parlo del culo! non di altro. ( sperando che non facciano battutacce ora):mrgreen:


ehm... fratellino... non credo che la diano come gadget... posso sentire ma... non è che preferiresti un portachiavi?


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,avevamo capito che ti metti l'ovatta nei pantaloni per accrescere le misure del tuo pacco,ed è chiaro che hai il sedere un pò deturpato!:rotfl:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Large, più per le spalle che per altro.




:risata::risata::risata:

Abbiamo capito che sei fico, Joey. Non serve rimarcare la cosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> Abbiamo capito che sei fico, Joey. Non serve rimarcare la cosa


lascia stare... ci tiene...


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè la tua vita vale solo per te? Spero tu capisca cosa voglio dirti, d'altronde sai bene che oltre quello che ora ti ho scritto, potremmo stare ore ed ore a parlare di pericoli vari, o sulle mote o sugli sci. E sarebbe inutile dire ah ma questo è più pericoloso, no è quello.


Beh, io tendo ad innamorarmi di chi fa le stesse cose, non dei sedentari. Pari rischio. Anzi, sono maschi, in genere più spericolati. Un sedentario e pavido con me che ci sta a fare? Crepa di sicuro. 
E poi, come dicevo sopra (molto sopra), l'*incidenza di rischio è maggiore* fra i pendolari in macchina (sai, anche i colletti bianchi) piuttosto di chi va in kayak o MB o sci o ramponi e corde.


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lascia stare... ci tiene...



:spiderman:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono sciatore esperto e secondo me il paragone non fila completamente. Ne con lo sci ne con altri sport definiti pericolosi da chi in genere non li pratica. Filerebbe se parlassimo solo di moto in Pista dove, difatti, si corre in sicurezza. :up:
> 
> Però anche le piste da sci sono piene di imbecilli spericolati...


Ti do un bel verde. 
Quando faccio downhill in sella alla mia bici o freeride sulla mia tavola, so quali rischi corro, so quando rinunciare e faccio in modo di adottare tutte le misure di sicurezza possibili, chi corre in strada non ha queste cose in mente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma io faccio in genere fuori pista. Mica sono scema. Il mio rischio me lo prendo, il rischio di essere intruppata da qualcun altro no. E nemmeno quello di ammazzare qualcuno in una pista affollata.


Cazzo ma te sei da sposare!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per me ed occhiverdi una bella tuta! imbottita nei giusti posti.
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Chi mi accomuna la passione ha capito i posti. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Lo scrivo altrimenti fanno i maliziosi, parlo del culo! non di altro. ( sperando che non facciano battutacce ora):mrgreen:


In verità sono le anche, le spalle, i gomiti e ginocchia. Poi paraschiena e pettorina omologati Lvl 2 13595 ( forcefield Pro 4  ) e assolutamente casco 5 stelle Sharp e stivali omologati.

Ma io accomuno anche la passione dello Sci con AnnaBlume e della Musica con il Conte/Joey....e... basta va che le giornate solo ancora solo di 24 ore. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti do un bel verde.
> Quando faccio downhill in sella alla mia bici o freeride sulla mia tavola, so quali rischi corro, so quando rinunciare e faccio in modo di adottare tutte le misure di sicurezza possibili, chi corre in strada non ha queste cose in mente.


quotissimo tutto il sistema. Peccato non poterti ancora riapprovare.

@Occhiverdi: sposare, io? Ma che dici? Poi, io ogni tanto mi rompo qualche pezzetto, sai che palle :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quotissimo tutto il sistema. Peccato non poterti ancora riapprovare.
> 
> @Occhiverdi: sposare, io? Ma che dici? Poi, io ogni tanto mi rompo qualche pezzetto, sai che palle :mrgreen:


Quelli ce li rompiamo tutti. Io ho un po' di segni tra calli per la musica, abrasioni da asfalto e rotture da sciatore e motociclista. Una volta ho pure dato una craniata ad un albero. Ha vinto lui.

vabbè io sbavo dietro a Musiciste/motocicliste e sciatrici.  Non ci posso fare nulla..... è più forte di me. :mrgreen:

ehm... sposare .... ehm... no. Celibe sono e celibe resto. Era una battuta.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quelli ce li rompiamo tutti. Io ho un po' di segni tra calli per la musica, abrasioni da asfalto e rotture da sciatore e motociclista. Una volta ho pure dato una craniata ad un albero. Ha vinto lui.
> 
> vabbè io sbavo dietro a Musiciste/motocicliste e sciatrici.  Non ci posso fare nulla..... è più forte di me. :mrgreen:
> 
> ehm... sposare .... ehm... no. Celibe sono e celibe resto. Era una battuta.


Fino ai miei 21 anni correvo in moto,a roma c'erano due o tre punti di ritrovo per corse clandestine,"Il parcheggione"alla pisana,villa pamphili,e la brettella roma-aquila,mi sono fatto un nome,nella mia zona sopratutto,mi chiamavano"Er matto",questo ha facilitato ogni tipo di rapporto,dalle pischelle ai delinquenti,quando ti vengono a cercare sotto casa pugili semi- professionisti non è proprio il massimo,ma con "Er matto"non ci si litigava....:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino ai miei 21 anni correvo in moto,a roma c'erano due o tre punti di ritrovo per corse clandestine,"Il parcheggione"alla pisana,villa pamphili,e la brettella roma-aquila,mi sono fatto un nome,nella mia zona sopratutto,mi chiamavano"Er matto",questo ha facilitato ogni tipo di rapporto,dalle pischelle ai delinquenti,quando ti vengono a cercare sotto casa pugili semi- professionisti non è proprio il massimo,ma con "Er matto"non ci si litigava....:rotfl:


E quando sono romani sono romani. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quelli ce li rompiamo tutti. Io ho un po' di segni tra calli per la musica, abrasioni da asfalto e rotture da sciatore e motociclista. *Una volta ho pure dato una craniata ad un albero. Ha vinto lui.*
> 
> vabbè io sbavo dietro a Musiciste/motocicliste e sciatrici.  Non ci posso fare nulla..... è più forte di me. :mrgreen:
> 
> ehm... sposare .... ehm... no. Celibe sono e celibe resto. Era una battuta.



:rofl: vorrei ben vedere! Io sono kayaker ben più che sciatrice (l'acqua la preferisco in forma liquida piuttosto che ghiacciata), sai su quanti massi mi sono spalmata, spiaccicata dalla forza dell'acqua? Un piacere...Comunque, su un fuori pista fuori di testa fuori stagione, mezzo squagliato e mezzo ghiacciato senza regola apparente c'ho lasciato i legamenti di un ginocchio. Anche in quel caso, ho perso io :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ah! È arrivato il momento di esporre le cicatrici di guerra? 
Clavicola, mezzo incisivo inferiore, polso, caviglia, qualche costola, una botta in testa...ho solo l'imbarazzo della scelta!
:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ah! È arrivato il momento di esporre le cicatrici di guerra?
> Clavicola, mezzo incisivo inferiore, polso, caviglia, qualche costola, una botta in testa...ho solo l'imbarazzo della scelta!
> :rotfl:


Oddio: ho letto questo senza leggere i post precedenti... mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio: ho letto questo senza leggere i post precedenti... mi devo preoccupare?


no tranquilla...  sono un po' spericolati i ragazzi


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ah! È arrivato il momento di esporre le cicatrici di guerra?
> Clavicola, mezzo incisivo inferiore, polso, caviglia, qualche costola, una botta in testa...ho solo l'imbarazzo della scelta!
> :rotfl:


mezzo incisivo inferiore anche io, ma non lo dico mai... botte ovunque, spalla quasi lussata (classico di chi tiene la pagaia). Ma comunque hai vinto tu!!!! 

Millepensieri, ce li facciamo 3 o 4 giorni multisport insieme? Io bici zero, mai salita su una MB, ma mi impegno un sacco :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mezzo incisivo inferiore anche io, ma non lo dico mai... botte ovunque, spalla quasi lussata (classico di chi tiene la pagaia). Ma comunque hai vinto tu!!!!
> 
> Millepensieri, ce li facciamo 3 o 4 giorni multisport insieme? Io bici zero, mai salita su una MB, ma mi impegno un sacco :mrgreen:


lo sapevo che ci arrivavate. Che belle che siete...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio: ho letto questo senza leggere i post precedenti... mi devo preoccupare?


Troppo tardi! :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti do un bel verde.
> Quando faccio downhill in sella alla mia bici o freeride sulla mia tavola, so quali rischi corro, so quando rinunciare e faccio in modo di adottare tutte le misure di sicurezza possibili, chi corre in strada non ha queste cose in mente.



toh..un ''collega''mbk....domenica mattina la libidine della bici..in mezzo alla neve con -2..troppo bello...ci vai anche tu vero??


----------



## Lui (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti do un bel verde.
> Quando faccio downhill in sella alla mia bici o freeride sulla mia tavola, so quali rischi corro, so quando rinunciare e faccio in modo di adottare tutte le misure di sicurezza possibili, chi corre in strada non ha queste cose in mente.



ma non ti bastano i millepensieri che hai già in testa? 


 pure questi?  :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :rofl: vorrei ben vedere! Io sono kayaker ben più che sciatrice (l'acqua la preferisco in forma liquida piuttosto che ghiacciata), sai su quanti massi mi sono spalmata, spiaccicata dalla forza dell'acqua? Un piacere...Comunque, su un fuori pista fuori di testa fuori stagione, mezzo squagliato e mezzo ghiacciato senza regola apparente c'ho lasciato i legamenti di un ginocchio. Anche in quel caso, ho perso io :mrgreen:


uno ad uno palla al centro. :mrgreen:




AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mezzo incisivo inferiore anche io, ma non lo dico mai... botte ovunque, spalla quasi lussata (classico di chi tiene la pagaia). Ma comunque hai vinto tu!!!!
> 
> Millepensieri, ce li facciamo 3 o 4 giorni multisport insieme? Io bici zero, mai salita su una MB, ma mi impegno un sacco :mrgreen:


Invitate infamone!.... la MB l'ho già...il paraschena ed il casco anche ( va bene quello da moto? :rotfl


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sapevo che ci arrivavate. Che belle che siete...



dillo dopo. Magari ne usciamo frantumate :infermo:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mezzo incisivo inferiore anche io, ma non lo dico mai... botte ovunque, spalla quasi lussata (classico di chi tiene la pagaia). Ma comunque hai vinto tu!!!!
> 
> Millepensieri, ce li facciamo 3 o 4 giorni multisport insieme? Io bici zero, mai salita su una MB, ma mi impegno un sacco :mrgreen:


Io non sono mai salita su un kayak, prevedo tante chiacchiere al pronto soccorso. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> uno ad uno palla al centro. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma tu sei un masculo, il kayak e l'attrezzatura per le tue dimensioni e peso non ce l'ho. E non ti porto certo sul kayak biposto, chi ti regge se ti sbilanci?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io non sono mai salita su un kayak, prevedo tante chiacchiere al pronto soccorso. :mrgreen:


beh, prima bici. Poi, non è detto che arriviamo tutte e due alla fase B  :risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> toh..un ''collega''mbk....domenica mattina la libidine della bici..in mezzo alla neve con -2..troppo bello...ci vai anche tu vero??


Una collega. 
Si, vado ancora a pedalare, ma a breve tirerò fuori la tavola.



lui ha detto:


> ma non ti bastano i millepensieri che hai già in testa?
> 
> 
> pure questi?  :rotfl:


Almeno mi diverto!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu sei un masculo,


Razzista!


> il kayak e l'attrezzatura per le tue dimensioni e peso non ce l'ho.


peso SOLO 75kg e comunque si può affittare.



> E non ti porto certo sul kayak biposto, chi ti regge se ti sbilanci?


Se mi sbilanciassi direi....nuotata?? :rotfl:




MillePensieri ha detto:


> Una collega.
> Si, vado ancora a pedalare, ma a breve tirerò fuori la tavola.


Sci pronti!!! Settimana prossima CERVINIAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la MB l'ho già...il paraschena ed *il casco anche ( va bene quello da moto?* :rotfl


Pensa che carucci tutti e 3: Millepensieri con il casco giusto. Io con quello da kayak, tu con quello da moto. Ci arrestano subito.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ah! È arrivato il momento di esporre le cicatrici di guerra?
> Clavicola, mezzo incisivo inferiore, polso, caviglia, qualche costola, una botta in testa...ho solo l'imbarazzo della scelta!
> :rotfl:


A parte una scivolata in moto, senza conseguenze, non ho nessuna cicatrice. Di certo un motivo ci sarà, :mrgreen: tutti voi siete dei pischelli io un campione. ( son sicuro che non reagirete e digerirete la battutaccia)


----------



## Lui (13 Dicembre 2012)

*il mio*

sport preferito è l'assalto alla cavallina, non so quanti di voi lo praticano.
un pò di rischio c'è, ma è molto soddisfacente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte una scivolata in moto, senza conseguenze, non ho nessuna cicatrice. Di certo un motivo ci sarà, :mrgreen: tutti voi siete dei pischelli io un campione. ( son sicuro che non reagirete e digerirete la battutaccia)


ti è andata bene. 

lo sai meglio di me, ci sono due tipi di motociclisti: Quelli che sono caduti e quelli che devono ancora cadere. 
Dopo la caduta il conteggio si azzera e riparte.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Pensa che carucci tutti e 3: Millepensieri con il casco giusto. Io con quello da kayak, tu con quello da moto. Ci arrestano subito.


:rotfl:

guarda non metto la tuta di pelle solo perchè sarebbe un casino pedalare :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti è andata bene.
> 
> lo sai meglio di me, ci sono due tipi di motociclisti: Quelli che sono caduti e quelli che devono ancora cadere.
> Dopo la caduta il conteggio si azzera e riparte.
> ...



Mi fai un piacere? rimetti la foto del tipo che si tocca? :mrgreen:

Intanto lustrati gli occhi, ho preso la moto che ho io da immagini google, quel gioiello è mio!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fai un piacere? rimetti la foto del tipo che si tocca? :mrgreen:
> 
> Intanto lustrati gli occhi, ho preso la moto che ho io da immagini google, quel gioiello è mio!



se ti dovessero avanzare soldi io vorrei 



casco bianco e moto bianca riducono l'incidenza di disastro del 36% :up:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Cito le tue parole: "E lo dice chi con la moto va al massimo in autostrada, e non si scende mai sottoi 200km orari. il discorso mio era una risposta ad un post letto, dove scrivo anche che oltre quello che si pensa c'è altro, ed i significati sono diversi,dipende da come la vedi. Io per quanto motociclista patito, a 46 anni ritengosbagliato che ci siano degli sports o simili che mettono a rischio la vitadell'essere umano."
> 
> Vorrei approfondire questo concetto, visto che si parla di moto e il discorso si può estendere ad altri sport pericolosi. Spesso si pensa che un pilota è solo un pazzo che cerca di morire ogni gara, ma ti garantisco che non è così. Non cerchi di farti male, sai che potrebbe succedere, ma non a te perché sei più bravo, perché sai quello che fai, perché non andrai mai oltre il limite delle tue possibilità. Ma poi l’incidente avviene, in moto in macchina o in montagna…
> Quando ho iniziato a correre la pensavo così, ora non corro più e penso che comunque si deve morire, sarebbe bello andarsene mentre stai facendo quello che più ti piace piuttosto che in letto diospedale con il pianto di chi ti sta vicino nelle orecchie. Ho visto gente che ha rischiato la vita in sport pericolosi morire schiacciato da un camion della spazzatura con l’autista ubriaco o divorati da un tumore, non a me non piacerebbe andarmene così, meglio su una barca a vela nel bel mezzo di una tempesta, cercando disperatamente di farcela perché alla vita sono attaccato.
> Un libro che può far capire la mentalità del pilota è matti dalle gare di Luca Delli Carri.


Io sono la negazione della guida spedita : chi viene in auto con me, anche persone sulla soglia del secolo di vita, mi incitano ad andare più veloce perché sono t*roppo lento e troppo prudente* .... 
I mei figlii mi spernacchiano quasi .... Mia moglie mi ricorda che esistono anche marce superiori alla terza :mexican:
Ho avuto vari motorini, subito rivenduti prima della fine: se c'è una cosa che ho capito è che sei hai una paura fottuta del due ruote e meglio che non ci sali neppure col cavalletto ....
L'unico mezzo di locomozione che può superare i 200 km orari con me a bordo è il Frecciarossa :up:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se ti dovessero avanzare soldi io vorrei
> 
> View attachment 6115
> 
> casco bianco e moto bianca riducono l'incidenza di disastro del 36% :up:



Azzo che sei informato! pure la percentuale. Io so quello che hai scritto per esperienza diretta, ma avevo 15 anni quando capì quello che tu hai scritto, Infatti mai avuto moto scure, macchine si, moto mai.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti è andata bene.
> 
> lo sai meglio di me, ci sono due tipi di motociclisti: Quelli che sono caduti e quelli che devono ancora cadere.
> Dopo la caduta il conteggio si azzera e riparte.
> ...


Son cascato dalla moto 3 volte,solo ammaccature e graffi,per assurdo mi son fatto più male da piccolino,giocavo in porta,non c'erano i pali della porta,c'erano due pietre,ho pensato bene di tuffarmi su una di queste risultato:frattura scomposta del polso....!Però, è stata una fortuna,ho capito che era meglio tirare che parare,quindi discreta carriera da semi- professionista come attacante,finita in malo modo per le mie intemperanze calcistiche ed extra calcistiche,carriera continuata a discreti livelli sul piano amatoriale!Nella pallavolo... campione regionale a livello scolastico per tre anni...!Un pò di nuoto lasciato subito,mi annoiavo, 2 anni di karate !A 23 anni ho venduto il mio cbr 600 e ho trasferito la mia passione per la velocità sulle auto a trazione posteriore sovralimentate!Oggi sono un 40enne quasi tranquillo,mla tantazione di aprire il gas e sempre forte,ogni tanto troppo forte....!Tirando le somme sarei un calciatore mancato,pallavolista mancato,pilota non tanto mancato,non avrei mai potuto correre ne in moto ne in macchina,non avevo il fisico adatto....nuotatore un pò mancato,ma stronzo riuscito!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Io sono la negazione della guida spedita : chi viene in auto con me, anche persone sulla soglia del secolo di vita, mi incitano ad andare più veloce perché sono t*roppo lento e troppo prudente* ....
> I mei figlii mi spernacchiano quasi .... Mia moglie mi ricorda che esistono anche marce superiori alla terza :mexican:
> Ho avuto vari motorini, subito rivenduti prima della fine: se c'è una cosa che ho capito è che sei hai una paura fottuta del due ruote e meglio che non ci sali neppure col cavalletto ....
> L'unico mezzo di locomozione che può superare i 200 km orari con me a bordo è il Frecciarossa :up:



auahahhahhahaahahaha forte!! auahahahaahahha

Sai perchè c'è o c'era molto mercato delle moto? specialmente quelle sportive o comunque di una certa cilindrata? perchè i figli di papà e non la comprano spesso da inesperti, salgono sopra e scendono con i pantaloni bagnati, unica soluzione la vendita, e qua subentrano i marpioni come me! 

Per chi non va a gradi nel portare la moto e sale su una moto qualsiasi che abbia una certa potenza, si ritrova terrorizzato, la frenata per gli inesperti è da incubo, pensa te che si frena solo ed esclusivamente con il freno anteriore, l'acelerazione fa vibrare la moto e ti spinge in avanti e ti fa perdere il controllo non solo della moto ma ti fa perdere proprio cognizione di quello che sta accadendo etc etc :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo che sei informato! pure la percentuale. Io so quello che hai scritto per esperienza diretta, ma avevo 15 anni quando capì quello che tu hai scritto, Infatti mai avuto moto scure, macchine si, moto mai.


www.motosicurezza.com

Qua si impara tutto... basta aver voglia di leggere e chiedere. Sul vestiario da motociclista sono il meglio che c'è in italia per sicurezza e prezzi ( non vendono ma sanno aiutare nell'acquisto ).
All'interno ci sono metodologie e manuali che spiegano anche le modalità di guida in strada. Applicandosi un po' si riesce a migliorare lo stile al punto di guidare in sicurezza. Automobilisti impazziti permettendo.
Trovi anche tutto sulle omologazioni....

un po' di cosine si trovavano anche sul Tingavert ( tieni aperto ) ma poi i trioppi BM ( BimbiMinchia ) hanno sputtanato tutto.

si sono molto informato. Quando faccio una cosa mi impegno sempre al massimo. Caso contrario non la faccio prioprio.




L7 ha detto:


> Io sono la negazione della guida spedita : chi viene in auto con me, anche persone sulla soglia del secolo di vita, mi incitano ad andare più veloce perché sono t*roppo lento e troppo prudente* ....


In auto anche io. Cruise control inserito a 70km/h in statale e 130km/h in autostrada...... non corro in strada. In moto bhè diciamo guida sportiva ma se pur un pochino oltre il limite ho sempre messo la testa.

Considera che quando mi sono fatto male andavo a 50km/h ..... la prima ed ancora meno la seconda...




oscuro ha detto:


> ...un pò mancato,ma stronzo riuscito!!:rotfl:


Per me l'unica cosa importante è divertirsi. :up:


----------



## Gian (13 Dicembre 2012)

scusate ho paura della moto!
 e ho paura di finire in una bara tutto fracassato, le temo fin da ragazzo !!!

se proprio dovessi voler morire, scelgo il mare in tempesta....
come ha scritto qualcuno nella prima pagina.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Ospite g*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> scusate ho paura della moto!
> e ho paura di finire in una bara tutto fracassato, le temo fin da ragazzo !!!
> 
> se proprio dovessi voler morire, scelgo il mare in tempesta....
> come ha scritto qualcuno nella prima pagina.


La sensazione di velocità che ti da una moto è irripetibile,la trasparenza che ti dà una moto poi...!


----------

